# My Computer Case Mod



## carsey

Here is my case mod. Please suggest improvements that could be made.

Images are attached

Chris

Ill just post direct links, some of you with the slower connections might not appreciated huge pics on the thread.


http://img261.imageshack.us/img261/1341/dscn0655sv8.jpg
http://img286.imageshack.us/img286/1457/dscn0656de6.jpg
http://img249.imageshack.us/img249/7564/dscn0658nq5.jpg
http://img286.imageshack.us/img286/2121/dscn0659bu1.jpg
http://img286.imageshack.us/img286/2548/dscn0660ar9.jpg
http://img249.imageshack.us/img249/6546/dscn0661tx2.jpg
http://img249.imageshack.us/img249/3979/dscn0662yn8.jpg
http://img286.imageshack.us/img286/8219/dscn0663cu4.jpg
http://img249.imageshack.us/img249/166/dscn0664vg0.jpg

Other few are attached to this topic


----------



## Fr4665

like it besides the placement of the cathodes. otherwise it looks fine


----------



## carsey

There is no where else they can go. Already 3 on the bottom alone and there aint enough space on back next to brackets.


----------



## Joefireline

Looking pritty cool! Nice one!
Could do with a bit of a 'finishing touch though', maybe some multicoloured lights at the front top of it.
I would give it something inbetween great and good.


----------



## Doby

Hi,

I like the case, provide a link if you would, I kinda like the placement of the cathodes but thats a matter of peronel choice.

What you really need to do is clean up the cable clutter, I know its tuff with a clear case but some can be hidden behind the motherboard others should be sleeved


----------



## carsey

I got the case off ebay!! 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Clear-Acrylic...ryZ80168QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

theres the link

Under the PSU is a complete mess. Will invest in some cable sleeves.


----------



## carsey

What type of light at the top do you reckon??


----------



## Joefireline

Maybe this sort of thing: http://www.ebuyer.com/UK/product/112093 , a few in different colour maybe.


----------



## carsey

Where would they be focused tho??


----------



## Joefireline

Where ever you think is best. If you buy a few in different colours, then it should look pritty cool. Cross them over maybe, maybe focus it on parts of the M/B or something like that.


----------



## PanamaGal

I agree with Doby, you need to clean up those cables.


----------



## blackduck30

yes, also get yourself some round ide cables and maybe get some LED spot lights for the top, sleeve those power cables and look at some uv reactive molex connectors


----------



## laboye

Cables!!! You've got to clean 'em up! The case is pretty cool, although I'm not the biggest fan of acrylic cases. But, with a case that's _that_ clear, you've got to clean the cables up. I don't know about round IDE cables, as they supposedly produce a considerable amount of crosstalk, but that's the purpose of 80-pin EIDE cables; to prevent crosstalk. It should work. Since IDEs are not UTP cables, you can bend them and flex them to make angles. This would make them look better. Also, your chain of Molex connectors can be covered by some mesh. Blue and white or blue mesh would work. That's about it. Overall, cool!!


----------



## Cellus

Excellent mod carsey, I like it.

Personally I'd be a bit careful with placing too many lights at the top as the case may lose its stylized transparent look with all the purdy lights. The current cathodes you have on right now give a nice glow while perserving the transparent panels. Unless you're trying to get that "Close Encounters of the Third Kind" spaceship look, then show off that transparency to good effect. Again though, that's just me.


----------



## CRASH101

Love the fish tank here is my fish tank ..








55Gallon. :wave:


----------



## fluhlej

Yeah the cables need to get cleaned up a little. Also I would try to hide the the lights

For example the cathodes could be better conceiled by taking a piece of thin copper sheeting (or foil) and bend the copper like a parabola...then cut slots or punch holes in the copper for the feet of the cathode tube to attach to the case. The copper will rest on the legs of the tube and if you do it right you can use the copper to halp aim the tubes for higher effectiveness. Also if you manage to additionally light up the copper it will look fairly dope.

Either way this will help hide those ugly cathode tubes and should look fairly neat!


----------



## carsey

Thats when I had many neons and few guppies. Now I only have 2 Neons and lots of guppies.


----------

